# [Regular Season Game 40] Houston Rockets vs. Los Angeles Lakers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(24-15)/(30-6)*


When/Where:
*Tuesday, January 13, 8:30 PM ET*






















































*Alston / Wafer / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Fisher / Bryant / Radmanovic / Gasol / Bynum*


_*Preview*_


> The Los Angeles Lakers showed in their last game that they don't need Kobe Bryant and Pau Gasol to shoot well to get a win.
> 
> Big games from their leading scorers, however, couldn't hurt against a Houston Rockets team that appears to have rebounded from a recent slump.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Would it be optimistic of me to think we could score 100 against LA or would it be pessimistic of me to think they will score 125 against us?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Best of luck tomorrow night. :cheers:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

double u


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

T-Mac and Artest are not playing. Might as well tank this one and let Yao get some rest.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Deke will play in this game which will be fun to see.

But I will miss this game. Too much work to do. I have had an easy run lately at work but not this week.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah, no way we win this one. I agree with Hakeem, let Yao rest this game.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Why? The Lakers are not playing that well lately. We can steal this one.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

**** tanking!!!  I'm in it to win it


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Welcome to The Grind.
> 
> This is the part of the season nobody likes to talk about. The part where your 10th man might play as big a role as your highest-paid player. The part where health is a relative term. The part where your depth is as likely to determine your fate as your stars.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=hollinger_john&page=Perdiem-090113


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Easiest game of the season, Rockets are going to win.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> Why? The Lakers are not playing that well lately. We can steal this one.


Hopefully you will notice what I did there. Hint-see other game threads where I said we will lose 



Spaceman Spiff said:


> **** tanking!!!  I'm in it to win it


See above...

Im not jinx'ing anything


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

We have not shot a free throw...

...I'm just saying


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> We have not shot a free throw...
> 
> ...I'm just saying


Well Kobe got a tech at the end of the half, so looks like we'll have a FT at the start of the 2nd half.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Decent game...Wafer is the truth thats for sure...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

And I see we are playing typical Rockets 4th Q basketball


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well ****, our ****ty inability to close out 4th quarters are once again going to net us a loss.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

ANd Rafer Alston chokes on the line. Nice


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Loss


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hell of a game!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Poor execution during the end. A stroke of luck worked both ways on the Battier and Kobe 3's.

Once again Adelman with the same questionable decisions. Aaron Brooks should be finishing these games.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I couldn't see this game, but I checked the play-by-play. ****in' Rafer!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

^yeah Rafer had a chance to tie it, but ended up bricking both free throws. That hurt bad


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I hate when I add Rafer & Aaron's minutes together and it equals more than 48. Cant believe Rafer missed both FTS. But still did you want Aaron on the court who was 2 from 10?

I know people are saying he is in a slump but look at his average this season: 
FG% - - 3PT%
0.413 0.356. Not exactly imprresive. Though better than Rafer:
0.352 0.336.
Rafe's defense is better but still. Their % arent exactly impressive.

They are the two worst players in the rotation. Adelman is taking minutes away from people like Barry who went 4 from 5 from the field but only got 18mins. Plus he was the only one with a +/- which was in the positive. I wish he would play minutes at PG.

I didnt watch the game but I am proud of the team to have got so close without TMAC & Ron.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

24-8 advantage in freethrows attempted(18-6 made). Yao only had one attempt, and it was a tech. We outplayed them everywhere else. I think I'm doing a good job keeping my composure.

Our PG's(at least one of them) needs to put together a decent game. Wafer was the mega-awesome. We went away from him in the 4th.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Great game. Terrible officiating.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Dammit Rafer. You could at least make one of the free throws.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Yeah, Yeah, Yeah, all the props about playing well and so on and so forth. Bottom line, this team played good enough to lose against an elite team.

Does everyone think we can and will play with that same level of intensity and get the same production out of everyone that we got in last nights game?

We had a chance to steal that game and we couldn't do it. If we continue to miss out on opportunities like that then we could fall out of the playoff hunt by the All Star break and have to work our way back in after.

Until we get Ron and TMac back we will a 500 winning percentage team or worse.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

We gave this one away.:curse:
Why did Wafer not get the ball at the last 5 min.:shocked:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Houston G Luther Head sat out with a sore right foot, the 11th Rocket to miss a game with an injury this season. …


----------

